

Making an app promo video: Lessons learned by an indie dev - adamwulf
http://welcome.totheinter.net/2014/12/02/building-the-promo-video-for-loose-leaf/

======
wazokazi
A rough breakdown of costs would be really helpful. Just basic ballpark
numbers would help some of us who are on the fence about hiring a professional
to do a video promo.

~~~
adamwulf
I ended up spending around ~10k. With a 1 location shoot, it could've been
closer to 4k or 5k. My advice would be to decide on a budget before you look
for a professional, it'll help them give the best advice on what you can/can't
do w/ that much $$.

------
joshbaptiste
Cool commercial.. is this app being marketed to real estate professionals, do
it yourself home buyers or handy man types?

